# lecteur/graveur cd imac g3 350



## fabemile (7 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,
j'utilise mon vieil imac g3 350 pour des éducatifs sur cd. Mon lecteur interne fonctionne de manière aléatoire. Lorsqu'il ne fonctionne pas, il refuse simplement mécaniquement de prendre le cd...
En désespoir de cause je cherche un lecteur ou graveur externe pour que mon gosse puisse jouer dessus. Et là, je me sens démuni, j'arrive pas à trouver quelque chose en neuf ou en occase. Attention USB 1 et pas de firewire.
Merci de vous intéresser à mon cas..


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Certains graveurs de CD USB2 fonctionnent en USB1 avec des limitations de vitesse. Sinon, &#224; priori, tu as un autre Mac, relier les deux par un c&#226;ble ethernet permettrait d'utiliser sur l'iMac un CD mont&#233; sur l'autre Mac. Ce n'est certes pas l'id&#233;al, mais une solution de d&#233;pannage.


----------



## fabemile (7 Septembre 2006)

merci pour la réponse, je vais essayer de ce pas avec un graveur en usb 2... et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## MamaCass (7 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certains graveurs de CD USB2 fonctionnent en USB1 avec des limitations de vitesse. Sinon, &#224; priori, tu as un autre Mac, relier les deux par un c&#226;ble ethernet permettrait d'utiliser sur l'iMac un CD mont&#233; sur l'autre Mac. Ce n'est certes pas l'id&#233;al, mais une solution de d&#233;pannage.



Coucou Pascal77 

Pourrait tu m'expliquer comment partager un lecteur cd d'un mac &#224; un autre ?
Sur pc, je sais faire mais sur mac ???

Merci


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2006)

Autre solution, remplacer le lecteur interne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Ben, sur le Mac, on peut pas partager un lecteur de CD en fait, mais on peut partager le CD qu'on met dedans.

Bon, la m&#233;thode est assez compliqu&#233;e : du Mac distant tu te connecte sur celui o&#249; est le CD, identifiant, mot de passe, tout &#231;a ... puis, dans la liste des volumes qu'il te propose, tu choisis le CD. Voil&#224;


----------



## MamaCass (7 Septembre 2006)

Ok j'utilise cette manip d&#233;j&#224;, merci quand m&#234;me....  
Je posais la question au cas o&#249; !!


----------



## fabemile (7 Septembre 2006)

J'ai peut etre trouvé un graveur d'occase c'est un Iomega CD-RW - Graveur de CD-RW - externe - CD-RW - 52x24x52x - Hi-Speed USB.
ESKSAMARCH SUR MON G3-350 MOD 406 PLEASE ??????
Danke:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Possible, pour le savoir faudrait avoir les caract&#233;ristiques techniques de ce graveur, peut-&#234;tre sur le site du constructeur, mais &#224; vrai dire, il me parait un peu rapide (celui dont je me souviens &#233;tait un 16/4/32 qui fonctionnait en 4/4/8 je crois s'il &#233;tait branch&#233; en USB1


----------



## fabemile (7 Septembre 2006)

voici l'adresse où j'ai eu des infos mais ne suis pas sûr que cela veuille dire que je pourrai lire les cd pour mon gosse sur le g3. pour info, le graveur me coûte moins de 30 zorros...


----------



## fabemile (7 Septembre 2006)

houps j'avais oublié l'adresse. Pardon.
https://iomega-eu-fr.custhelp.com/c...d=1078517503&p_sid=VZV4Y2hi&p_lva=12926&p_li=


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle, sa compatibilit&#233; avec Mac OS 8.6 et 9.x garantit qu'il peut fonctionner en USB 1.1, ces syst&#232;mes ne g&#233;rant pas l'USB2. Par contre, ces syst&#232;mes ne reconnaissant pas un graveur comme lecteur, tu aura besoin de Toast CD Reader pour l'utiliser en lecture. Une recherche Google devrait te donner une adresse de t&#233;l&#233;chargement.


----------



## fabemile (8 Septembre 2006)

j'y vais de ce pas et en attendant je te remercie vivement pour ton soutien.
de toute façon, je vous tiens informé de la suite.
bye et ... bonne nuit


----------



## CBi (8 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, ces systèmes ne reconnaissant pas un graveur comme lecteur, tu aura besoin de Toast CD Reader pour l'utiliser en lecture.



Tu es sûr de ça ? Sur mon iMac G3 333, j'ai un graveur de CD externe USB1.1 iodata, et je suis à peu près sûr qu'il fonctionnait sans problème en lecture avec Mac OS8.6 et 9.0 - et pour cause, à l'époque, y avait pas d'autre système  
Par contre, pour la gravure, il me fallait un logiciel spécifique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que mon exp&#233;rience en la mati&#232;re concernait un graveur SCSI, pas USB. De toute fa&#231;on, Toast CD Reader est gratuit.


----------



## Freeddo (3 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
j'ai a peu près la même config que famebile : Imac G3 80 Go / 350 / 512 ram / os 10.3.
Je cherche un graveur CD voire DVD, mon ancien vien de me lacher (iomega) après 5 années de service.
J'en ai trouvé sur MacWay en USB 2 : 
Graveur Silverburner2 Alu Dvr-111d 16x R-Dl Dual Layer Usb 2.0
liens : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/49...layer-usb-20-toast-6-lite.html&bloc=technical

Est ce que je risque de trouver des pb ?
Dois je renoncer à graver des DVD avec ?
Aurais je une bonne lecture des films sur DVD ?
Que de question ....
Merci de vos réponses.
Fred.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Ton Mac n'ayant pas l'USB2,mais le 1.1 (12 Mb/s) tu ne pourra graver que des CD &#224; la vitesse de 4x maximum (+ de 20 mn pour un CD plein), et les DVD, tu peux oublier.


----------



## Freeddo (3 Octobre 2006)

ok, merci,
je vais opté pour un graveur CD simple pour l'instant.
Peut être bientôt une nouvelle bécane, Mac, bien sure.


----------



## Freeddo (3 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ton Mac n'ayant pas l'USB2,mais le 1.1 (12 Mb/s) tu ne pourra graver que des CD à la vitesse de 4x maximum (+ de 20 mn pour un CD plein), et les DVD, tu peux oublier.



Juste un autre détail, même la lecture d'un DVD c'est galère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Si tu parles d'un DVD Vid&#233;o, l'USB 1 n'est pas le seul obstacle. La puissance du Mac est trop limite (il faut au moins un 400, voire 450 Mhz pour lire des DVD)


----------

